# implantation spotting???



## jemama (Apr 16, 2007)

My DH had a vasectomy about 2 years ago. The last day of my last period was 4-25-08. Then about two weeks later I had 3-4 days of spotting (heavy) bright red blood. I'm a little freaked out. Anyone have any experiences with implantation spotting or vas failures.....talk me down please, tell me I'm crazy...


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

What was the first day of your last cycle? Is it around day 24 for you now? Were you DTD around ovulation?

It's entirely possible for vasectomies to spontaneously reverse.

But _heavy_ red spotting for that long seems a bit much for implantation bleeding to me. It is possible though, but my experience with implantation bleeding was very light, brownish red. No heavy flow at all.

I'd take a test if I were you.

Good luck!


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't have any knowledge of vasectomy failures, but I suspect you don't have anything to worry about.

If your last period happens around two weeks before your bleeding, I would instead guess it was breakthrough bleeding that sometimes happens around the time of ovulation. The chances it could be from an implanting embryo only two weeks past the end of your period would be pretty rare, slightly higher if you tend to have very short cycles (~20-23 days or so).

I've had breakthrough bleeding during a couple cycles and it was fairly heavy bleeding for only 2-3 days and then I got a real period exactly two weeks after that.

anyway, I hope I'm right!


----------



## sheena (May 15, 2008)

vasectomies are effective 99% of the time. it could be possible that you are pregnant but we can't know for sure yet. you could wait for a couple of weeks and take a pt.


----------

